# Want to start...



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

I want to start rod building but wanted to have some guidance from you guys first.
so I have some questions



1)what is a good brand for the equipment 

2)what is the equipment needed

3)is there an equipment I can make homemade that works good and is cheap

4)what is a good site/store I can buy the equipment/gear from

5)What brand blank should I use and how long

WHEN ROD IS FINISHED

6)what reel should I put on the blanks, I would want good distance

7)what eyes/line guides (whatever you want to call them) should I use, if this matters I would want a smooth cast


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

One more thing

How much space between eye/line guides (whatever you want to call them)


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

WHOA!!!there son,lots to it before worryn about blanks.first off go to -mudhole.com- best site on the interwebz for new builders,a majority of the questions you just asked will be answered there.as for blanks,just start out by stripping and rebuilding some old rods that you or some friends may have.this will teach you how the bigger companies build production rods,take care to pay attention to how many wraps around guides,how much glue on EVA foam install,where the guides are and why,how an arbor is made and what material for the seat.the best for a new build is to get an inexpensive rod building kit,all the major blank companies have them and they are for sale at mudhole,the kits take alot of guess work out of the equation ,so you know the seat will fit,the guides will be proper for the build,and most of the kits come with a spacing chart.if yer lookin to save some money(and who isn't?) you can build yer own wrapper,just look thru the mudhole site for rod wrappers,these are unmotorized set-ups and are pretty easy to duplicate with a little spare time and some basic hand/power tools,good luck


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

rodbuilding.org will help you


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

buy a book, tom kirkmans book to start, if you want to dig deeper dale clemsn book is the bible of rod building.
too many questions with long explanations, get a book, read and then read again.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

buckeyenut10 said:


> Ok thanks


I second the Kirkman book. Great starting resource that covers all the basics.


----------

